# Light Painting



## Davor (Feb 7, 2011)

Was bored. They actually make nice wallpapers, let me know if you want one and at what res.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2011)

not bad. I like a bit more color but these are smooth and pleasing. 



here's an example of one I did a few weeks ago.



Peace by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Larry67 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice shots.


----------



## blind1587 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice pics.  I have an idea of how light painting works, and have done a few shots just messing around.  Any techniques that you have found to make the shots more successful?  How are you getting multiple colors in the shots?


----------



## Destin (Feb 10, 2011)

Light painting taken to the extreme:





I don't think they were just bored lol


----------



## Necroframer (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats cool. color is wonderful


----------

